# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## Gaya

Hoi,

Ik ben Yvonne, woon in Amsterdam. Gaya is mijn ruim 2 jarige poes, mijn vriendinnetje en m'n alles, net als mijn kater Simba en pony Beauty.

Ik heb me ingeschreven om wat ervaringen uit te wisselen. Ik wil graag stoppen met de anti depresiva, maar heb het laatste jaar enorm veel meegemaakt. Door de medicijnen ben ik heel erg aangekomen en ik vind het nu tijd voor een nieuw begin.

Ik zag dat veel mensen steun vinden op deze site en er veel informatie gedeeld word en dat was net wat ik zocht.

----------

